# Air Force Award Board



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Haven't posted any projects lately but this one is worth sharing. It is an award board for the air force squadron. I guess they all have them and these guys wanted a really nice one, theirs is the Burning Spear. 
It is 48"x83" oak plywood wrapped with some solid oak trim I milled on the router table. 

Glued up a couple of pieces of oak to make the center circle, made a simple circle jig for the router, band sawed it then finished it up on the router table. The sticker was made by a sign shop. 
I had a buddy of mine make the spear, he glued it up and hand carved it, it turned out exactly like the picture we were working off of, then I stained it.

I ordered the letters and then the hard part, laying it all out and gluing each piece to the board. 

Set up a folding router jig to make all the picture holders, I routed out the back of each piece and then flipped the piece and routed out the front with a smaller bit, the pic shows why you always make extra. I made 4 extra and ruined 3 of them during the process, plus you need pieces to help set up your jigs. 


They were very happy with it when we delivered it.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Clay,
Nice job well done.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

wow. Great job.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice creation !


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Clay, I can see how tedious it must have been placing and gluing each component, You and your Buddy did a great service for the Squadron Burning Spear!


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice You have created something to be proud of.

Your work will be displayed for many years.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice job!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks good Clay. Well laid out and executed.


----------



## cudagtx (Mar 7, 2014)

Clay, You really did a great job. Fantastic detailing work.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Sharp!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow, that looks Super Clay. Great project for a great cause.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

dick in ia said:


> very nice you have created something to be proud of.
> 
> Your work will be displayed for many years.


+1


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*wow!!! Excellent!!!!...*


----------

